# Looking at a Burstner Viseo i 676



## jcborden (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

We are looking at a Burstner Viseo i 676 tomorrow, and wandered if anyone has/had one and could offer their opinions of this motorhome.

Whilst I have been able to find out the basic spec on the Internet, I have not been able to find any reviews or opinions.

The bunk layout and drop down bed would seem to suit our requirements well with two young daughters keen to use the bunks.

Thanks in advance.
James


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

With the name Burstner, you know that you will be buying quality.
There are plenty of Youtube views including http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=30C96CFAECEC7D083F2230C96CFAECEC7D083F22 
I owned the same layout as most of this van and the shower was a delight.
You get a lot of van in a small space.
Depending on how many people you wish to carry on a regular basis... for two it would be perfect. For four, I wonder if you would have enough storage space assuming you would be carrying extra chairs, tables and general camping paraphernalia. I still think this is a stonking van.

Alan


----------



## jcborden (May 16, 2013)

Hi Alan,

Thanks for the link, this is one of the few videos I had already come across.

We will have to look closely at the storage space available to see if it will suit. This will be our second motorhome and we are becoming very aware of the compromises/trade offs between size/weight/space and of course cost.

We had a very large garage on our previous motorhome, but inside the garage was a warning sticker saying max weight of 75KG... what are you supposed to fill the garage with, feathers? Anyway, we have been looking round at loads of different ones, layouts sizes etc and this is about the right size but I guess we will know much more once we have seen it.

Regards,
James


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I found the shower pressure and the water fittings in my last MH - an Aviano - very poor considering the reputation, and didn't like having to pass through the shower to use the loo as it meant having to keep the set of heavy duck boards aboard or wait for the floor to dry. Prefer a separate shower. Became disillusioned with the quality and design levels in the Aviano quite quickly. It seemed to have either very "industrial" elements or quite placticy ones. Personal preference but there you are. Each to his or her own.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Hymer stable produce several vans with a similar garage http://www.campers.nl/Pictures/Campers/217147.jpg and I am sure there will also be a Hymer model and others.
As for the permitted weight, this is too difficult to quantify, for the vans as they leave the factory with their permitted carrying weight, it does not allow for awnings and all of the many other additions you may wish to fit. Large gas bottles, spare wheels and camping furniture to say nothing about bikes etc.
I have a Dethleffs Advantage that was uprated to 3.8 tons from 3.5. Fully loaded on a weighbridge it still came out below 3.5.
The position of the garage in relation to the back axle may also be taken into account, the nearer the heavy load is to the axle the better.
I am always suggesting people should attend Motorhome Shows where it is possible to see the widest selection of new and used models and also to ask dealers about models that suit your needs.

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We have had an Aviano for just over a year and are generally very pleased with it. As Gordonbennett says some of the fittings (shelves in the lockers) are a little lightweight but when fitted in correctly they do the job. I have no issues with the water pressure and the shower layout works fine with the duckboards.
The mattresses are fabulously comfortable and the general finish is the quality one would expect of the brand.

I have upgraded the weight to 3850 kg because 3500was a little tight after fitting awning, solar panel, additional battery etc. when running fully loaded with all the paraphernalia we seem to cart back and forth across the Channel!

Alan


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The Viseo range sits at the lower reaches of the integrated motorhomes [A-class] at what seems like £10k below a Hymer. I have never liked Burstners so offer no more opinion as I'm biased.

However, having motorhomed with wife, dog and two boys, we found a budget a-class worked very well so the higher spec Viseo should be fine. You have to ensure those sleeping over the cab can get comfy up there - not so good for the person hemmed in at the rear - and that you don't exceed the weight limit. Our Hymer bed is limited to 200kg.

A-classes take some getting used to on the road but you soon pick it up. It can get very hot in the cab in summer because of all the glass. The sunblinds for the driver are useless so get some golf caps or similar. Servicing is slightly more complex and thus some issues, such as belt changes, can be more expensive.

Family motorhoming is great fun so I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## jcborden (May 16, 2013)

Sorry for not replying earlier...

Anyway, we viewed the i 676 on Sunday, agreed on deal on Monday and collected yesterday!

Very happy so far, few things to sort out (and I am sure, lots of questions to follow):

Full interior LED lights
New larger leisure battery
bike rack (tow bar mounted)

I am sure the list will grow much longer over the coming weeks 

Here she is safely at home, not the best picture and certainly not clean (yet)!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Good for you. Enjoy.

By the way, my son enjoys cleaning the exterior of our motorhome every month so if your daughters follow suit, they will get even more satisfaction from the motorhome than just sleeping in the bunks.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Looks very nice,

Enjoy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Well timed purchase to coincide with the good weather so can guess what you're doing this weekend 
 

Enjoy

Alan


----------

